# Daughters first deer



## Tony p (Jul 5, 2016)

Got him last day of 2015 season


----------



## Tony p (Jul 5, 2016)

Got mount back


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 5, 2016)

That is pretty darn cool right there!  Congrats to the lil' huntress!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 5, 2016)

Congratulations to a beautiful young lady.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 5, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## GAGE (Jul 5, 2016)

That is great, congrats!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 8, 2016)

Great looking mount and even better looking smile!! Congrats to her!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2016)

congrats to you and your daughter tony!


----------



## DDD (Jul 21, 2016)

Fantastic deer!  Nothing like the first one!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 26, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Milkman (Nov 26, 2016)

Great !!!!!


----------

